# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  We should split the Gaming & Leisure forum

## BrokenKingpin

I think we should split the Gaming & Leisure forum into two separate forums. One for technical issues, and one for general Linux gaming discussion. I like coming to the Gaming & Leisure forum to discuss gaming for Linux, but it always seems to be plagued with technical issues rather than discussing what is available gaming wise for Linux/Ubuntu. What do you guys think?

----------


## Perfect Storm

Is not going to happen. The reason is the council thinks that UF already have too many many sub-forum and sub-sub-forums. You have to have an absolute good and brilliant explanation how this will benefit UF forum and its members and then take it up in one of the council forum IRC meetings. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil

The counter argument in your case would be that gaming in Linux is a very very small part of the forum activity (way under 1%) and therefore it's not urgent/crucial/a must.
Our gaming forum have already been split once. We have "Gaming & Leisure" and "Wine" now. Before that this gaming forum was infested with billions of "how do I play WoW with wine".


My idea/If I could have it my way

We should have a "Gaming & Leisure" forum for only native (linux) games with two sub-forums under it.
One Sub where the wine related stuff goes in, and the other sub for misc. emulator questions and games.

----------


## MaximB

> The counter argument in your case would be that gaming in Linux is a very very small part of ...... (way under 1%) and therefore it's not urgent/crucial/a must.


Mmmm... where did I hear that before...?

O yeah, when requesting a native Linux client to be made for game XYZ...  :Wink:

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Mmmm... where did I hear that before...?
> 
> O yeah, when requesting a native Linux client to be made for game XYZ...


 :Popcorn: 

Though I was refering to posts made on UF  :Wink:

----------


## KIAaze

The advantage I see in having both in the same forum is that people who come here to discuss games might see a technical issue to which they know the solution and answer.

If it gets split in too, users with problems might never get answers.

(Note: Such an argument would probably not be valid if this forum had higher traffic causing all questions to quickly drown under various game discussions.)

And users can of course also post in the standard support forums instead of here. No need to create a special game support forum since most problems seem mostly system/compilation/wine related and not to the game itself.

----------


## hikaricore

Fine the way it is, and yes since the WINE split G&L has been much saner.

----------


## BrokenKingpin

> My idea/If I could have it my way
> 
> We should have a "Gaming & Leisure" forum for only native (linux) games with two sub-forums under it.
> One Sub where the wine related stuff goes in, and the other sub for misc. emulator questions and games.


I like this idea very much.

----------


## mike998

> My idea/If I could have it my way
> 
> We should have a "Gaming & Leisure" forum for only native (linux) games with two sub-forums under it.
> One Sub where the wine related stuff goes in, and the other sub for misc. emulator questions and games.


This is a good idea.  It's hard to plough through the posts in this forum looking for information of a pure linux game with so many wine games being placed in here.  It makes it harder to find useful information than it should be.

----------


## thumpszilla

> This is a good idea.  It's hard to plough through the posts in this forum looking for information of a pure linux game with so many wine games being placed in here.  It makes it harder to find useful information than it should be.


I agree this would be a good option if a split was considered.

----------


## Perfect Storm

I've taken the initiative and added the suggestions to the Forum Council Agenda List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda

----------


## hikaricore

> This is a good idea.  It's hard to plough through the posts in this forum looking for information of a pure linux game with so many wine games being placed in here.  It makes it harder to find useful information than it should be.


That's the reason there's a wine subforum... it doesn't justify yet another subforum.

----------


## cprofitt

Is there a way of using the 'prefix' part of posting a new thread to indicate:

technical issueswine issuesnative gamesgame announcements
It would perhaps help people find things they are looking for w/o requiring sub-forums.

----------


## Sslaxx

You could propose it, I guess? Also, I think any game development threads (0AD, La Viva for two) should be moved over to the "Development & Programming" section of the forum.

----------


## Ferrat

Why not just move the WINE forum under Gaming & Leisure then make a sub list like in the programming forum?

1. Native Gaming
2. WINE
3. Game development
4. Non-Gaming leisure

Would be much cleaner than now and doesn't create more links on the front-page

----------


## Perfect Storm

I tried that when represent the case for the council. I used a whole hour talking my case.
The council won't create such structure in the gaming forum :-/

----------


## Ferrat

> I tried that when represent the case for the council. I used a whole hour talking my case.
> The council won't create such structure in the gaming forum :-/


Their logic is deniable  :Capital Razz:  
But I guess they have their reasons, what ever they are.

----------

